# need dave brown contact info



## whizzerbug (Dec 21, 2018)

I have a whizzer side cover generator setup that needs work, dave brown works on theres but lost his contact info,i believe he is in Arizona  ..thanks


----------



## Goldenrod (Dec 21, 2018)

Dave Brown 10158 N Mano Dr., Kingman, AZ 86401  Ph 928-692-1531.  You owe me a chicken leg.  Ray Spangler  He is in the Illinois Whizzer Club Address list.


----------



## whizzerbug (Dec 21, 2018)

thanks,i owe you...al


----------

